# Multimammate Mouse/Rat Diet?



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Morning all, 

I'm looking into getting myself a new 6' x 4' shed, insulating it thoroughly and using it to breed rodents in for my snakes.

As yet I'm not 100% about fancy rats as I've kept these in the past and they were very skittish, which doesn't help when they get fairly large.

So for now I've decided on Multimammates and *may* venture into Fancy Rats at a later date depending on how it all goes. Because I do still need adult rats for my royals.

Anyway, back on topic...

I'm not the type to just bung them in with some rat/mouse food and be done with it. I want to know the ins and outs.

Is there such thing as a table showing ideal percentages of vitamin/minerals and fats and such like for Mulitmammates? So I know what to aim for balanced diet wise?

Could anyone please tell me what they keep their Multis on diet wise and quantities etc.

I've been reading up on the Shunamite Rat Diet...but obviously Fancy Rats & Multis are slightly different so I'm guessing they will differ in their dietary needs?

I just want to get this right.

Also...a main factor, ideally it needs to be wallet friendly. I intend to breed these rodents as prey for my snakes and if it's going to cost me a fair amount more to keep & breed my stock than it is to buy rodents in frozen then there's little point in me doing it.

Although if it's about the same, cost wise, I'm more than happy with that. For the same amount or a little extra I'd far prefer the benefit of having rodents 'on tap' AND knowing exactly what is going into the stock that my snakes will be feeding on.

Obviously they will be getting food scraps from our left overs and fresh fruit & vegetables...but it's the Dry Food I am hoping to educate myself about : victory:

Thanks for reading & thanks in advance for any help...

(P.s - I posted this in the Exotics section but then realised it's more specific in this section)


----------



## katiec (Mar 3, 2008)

Sow pellets, bird seeds, small animal feed, corn, chicken feed. This is what I give mine. But its all left over food from work. So its a bonus as its all free. Just buy food in bulk that will save huge amounts. 
But I heard pig food is good for them.


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah I've just been looking into pig pellets...seems to be recommended on various sites.

Thanks for the the reply...I was wondering about chicken feed & whether it would be suitable as part of a mix.

Do you use pellets or a mixed corn type bag?


----------



## katiec (Mar 3, 2008)

I use both, really depends what feed is left over. Did find when I mix it all they tend to leave the pig pellets.


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

i would contact toyah on here, no one takes better care of thier furry food than her. i was reading up on the same thing recently and apparently the protein and fat contents are the most important, i went to tescos and thier value dry dog food had the right amount, but i was just skimming the info and im sure theres more to it.

rgds
ed



pied pythons said:


> Yeah I've just been looking into pig pellets...seems to be recommended on various sites.
> 
> Thanks for the the reply...I was wondering about chicken feed & whether it would be suitable as part of a mix.
> 
> Do you use pellets or a mixed corn type bag?


----------

